# Looking for Car Insrance comany for as its coming nearer to renewal



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Folks, 

When I bought the car I was in a hurry and did not have much info about car insurance, Al-Futtaim offered 3300aed per annum and I just took it, later on I found out that it was way too high and I could have got it for about 2500aed.


1) What I would like to know does do we qualify for no claim bonus if I go accident free for the whole year?
2) if yes what is sort of discount I will be entitled to?
3) if we Don't get any no claim bonus as such, hence do I have to tell the insurance company on my renewal that I had accident in previous year providing if I am changing the insurance company?

Please any help is appreciated


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

ash.naz said:


> Folks,
> 
> When I bought the car I was in a hurry and did not have much info about car insurance, Al-Futtaim offered 3300aed per annum and I just took it, later on I found out that it was way too high and I could have got it for about 2500aed.
> 
> ...


1) Does do you qualify for no claims? Did you have an accident?? If yes then no.

2) Depends on the insurer

3) If you don't get no claims, because you had an accident? Do you feel a moral obligation to tell the insurance company that you don't have a no claims bonus as you had a claim?

Hope this helps.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

1) What I would like to know does do we qualify for no claim bonus if I go accident free for the whole year? Yes

2) if yes what is sort of discount I will be entitled to? I believe a couple of percent off. If last year you were paying (say) 5% of total insured value, may be down to 4 or 3.5%

3) if we Don't get any no claim bonus as such, hence do I have to tell the insurance company on my renewal that I had accident in previous year providing if I am changing the insurance company? Morally, yes. Legally, may be


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Remember to shop around. I have had no claims in the last 3 years, but still my insurer for 3 years (Axa) was quoting a rate *35%* higher than what I got from another insurer (AIG) for exactly the same policy.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Remember to shop around. I have had no claims in the last 3 years, but still my insurer for 3 years (Axa) was quoting a rate *35%* higher than what I got from another insurer (AIG) for exactly the same policy.


Thanks alot buddy..... which company are you with?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ash.naz said:


> Thanks alot buddy..... which company are you with?


I mentioned Axa and AIG. Went with AIG


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

rsinner said:


> I mentioned Axa and AIG. Went with AIG


Thanks bro


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Remember to shop around. I have had no claims in the last 3 years, but still my insurer for 3 years (Axa) was quoting a rate *35%* higher than what I got from another insurer (AIG) for exactly the same policy.


Could you please share the number ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Desert_Fever said:


> Could you please share the number ?


I used the broker who have offices at the RTA registration center premises in Al Barsha Juelmin Insurance

You can also call AIG directly and I am sure you will get the same price as with the broker.
https://www.aig.ae/overview-car-insurance_3699_464122.html


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I used the broker who have offices at the RTA registration center premises in Al Barsha Juelmin Insurance
> 
> You can also call AIG directly and I am sure you will get the same price as with the broker.
> https://www.aig.ae/overview-car-insurance_3699_464122.html


How does exactly work with the insurance from an operational standpoint ?

As I purchased the car brand new the dealer took care of everything for the first year, and I have no idea.

You first purchase the insurance, then with that in hand go in one of the centre where you renew your license plate ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ziokendo said:


> How does exactly work with the insurance from an operational standpoint ?
> 
> As I purchased the car brand new the dealer took care of everything for the first year, and I have no idea.
> 
> You first purchase the insurance, then with that in hand go in one of the centre where you renew your license plate ?


Yes. When renewing your vehicle registration, having valid insurance is a pre-requisite. There is a 1 month grace period on the vehicle registration after which fines are levied and police would write you a ticket for expired registration (within the 1 month time period, they do not, but insist you get it done asap). 

So you renew your insurance, and the provider gives your documentary proof, which you take with you when renewing your registration. Cars that are within 3 years of their manufacture date are not required to go through testing. 

Nowadays, the insurance details are also available online to the RTA, so the paper is not absolutely necessary. Still would recommend to have it with you though when doing the renewal, just in case. 

p.s: the paper I mentioned from the insurer is a single piece of paper, a copy of one part of your policy (ideally the whole policy should be kept in your car at all times).


----------

